

Google back online in China - padde

After what feels like months, Google is back online in China (i.e. unblocked). Search, Maps and Play Store working again on hundreds of millions of phones.
======
seanmcdirmid
Search is still blocked at home on china telecom. Blocked on my phone (china
Unicom) as well.

~~~
padde
Hmm, now it seems to no longer be working anymore. But about 3 hours ago I
updated a couple of Apps from the Play Store on my Unicom 3G connection, and
used Google at home on my China Telecom DSL. Probably some GFW admin wanted to
update his Android phone, and then turned the lights off again...

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Blocked on China Mobile wifi also (at Starbucks in Beijing).

------
AnonSamurai
Still no youtube. Oh well!

~~~
padde
Orders of magnitude importance difference, at least for me.

